# My puppy won't stop biting, and it's only getting worse!



## myteethareshiny (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a 3-month-old pitbull mix, and she will not stop biting me. No matter what I'm doing, she is constantly trying to bite any skin she can get to. I've tried the yipping trick that's supposed to surprise her and get her to stop, but all she does is get more excited and start barking and snapping at me more.

I'm sure I'm just doing something wrong, but I don't know what else to do anymore. Please help!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

When we have puppies at work who are very mouthy and bite, I simply turn my back on them and walk away. Cross your arms and don't look at her, just ignore her and she'll become disinterested. Or leave the room for a moment.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

You have to walk away from her so she learns that biting ends her play session.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Stop yipping. It's not working. For some dogs, the high pitched noise excites them more so they come at you harder.

When she bites you, offer her a cool toy instead, showing her what's appropriate. 
If she persists to bite you, get up and walk away from her for a moment. She will learn that when she gets too rough, the fun stops.

You must be cnsistent.


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Stop yipping. It's not working. For some dogs, the high pitched noise excites them more so they come at you harder.
> 
> When she bites you, offer her a cool toy instead, showing her what's appropriate.
> If she persists to bite you, get up and walk away from her for a moment. She will learn that when she gets too rough, the fun stops.
> ...


This^^. The problem probably won't be fixed over night, but stay patient and consistent and she will get it in time.


----------



## marti1357 (Jun 8, 2013)

Many (perhaps most) puppies behave like that - biting constantly. Its the way they experience the world, like a human toddler using his hands. Its not a sign of how the dog will be as an adult. In most cases dogs grow out of it. Then, a new stage begins: the teenage/adolescent phase. 
In the time being - wear protective clothes. I used to wear tall boots, long sleeves and protective gloves when playing with the puppy. At other times, try ignoring her, or put her in another room (for short time only) to signal that playing is over when she bites.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our current puppy was not impressed by our yelping or stopping the play session. We have been offering her a chew stick when she begins to bite to encourage her to chew appropriate things besides us! As she is getting older and a bit more stubborn we have occasionally shook the can with pennies when she starts to get over-excited and nippy. She also started to chew on our feet/socks while we were sitting and chasing people's feet while walking. For that we just have a penny can with us and drop it nearby. At almost 16 weeks old she is just about convinced that biting is not a good thing. Once we were consistent with our response it has only taken about two weeks.


----------

